# Virgin Islands



## HVYMTL (Oct 22, 2005)

Can anyone advise if Sirius will work in the Virgin Islands area and is any special antenna needed, or will all of the units work "out of the box"


specifically- Virgin Gorda, BVI.


thanks


----------



## mre_2001 (Oct 5, 2003)

HVYMTL said:


> Can anyone advise if Sirius will come work in the Virgin Islands area and is any spcial antenna needed, or will all of the units work "out of the box"
> 
> thanks


I did a quick google search and it looks like it will.

http://www.ssca.org/sscabb/index.php?action=vthread&forum=7&topic=202&page=1


----------



## HVYMTL (Oct 22, 2005)

yes, I assure you, I've spent many hours with Google on this question. Looking for some feedback from someone that has seen it working or knows of somone that is using it. We already have a XM box that will not work based on opinions that "It should work"


thanks for the link, more informative them most of the posts I've found earlier this year.


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

Why would you want Sirius went you have Zed-BVI and Mario?


----------



## HVYMTL (Oct 22, 2005)

???


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

You said you were from Virgin Gorda. Zed BVI is the only radio station there. A little ******* humor. http://www.zbviradio.com/


----------



## HVYMTL (Oct 22, 2005)

no worries, thought it was humor, but you never know- I'm in not there at moment, does Zed stream online during day?


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

> does Zed stream online during day?


Not sure. It might also just be a daytime only station. I use to know 3 of their DJs. 2 of them have passed away.


----------



## HVYMTL (Oct 22, 2005)

listened in today, I like the local news etc. thanks for the link, comforting while watching the snow fly outside the window here....


----------

